# Worms in the tank.



## ingsoc (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all,

I noticed this morning several worms crawling around on the lid of the aquarium, and I can not, despite several hours of seaching, seem to be able to identify these creatures. First, some basics;

I have a freshwater tank with approximately 4 goldfish and 8 tetras. These fish have been getting along well for over a year now.

2 recently deceased plecos.

Tank is a hexagonal type that is tall, approximately 28 gallons. It has a hanging style filter with a intake that was extended to below the halfway mark of the tank, a air stone (with air pump of course).

I do a 25 percent water change every two weeks, and use Prime as my water conditioner.

I will say I've had alot of trouble with this tank, alot of re nitrogen cycling, untill I began to use a PH stabilizer. After that, its been smooth sailing, until now.

about a month ago, my 2-3 yr old pleco died. I checked the water, and could find no issues. After a water change, I introduced a new pleco, which died within a week. After checking the water, I noted a slight increase in ammonia ( almost not measurable with the test kit I use) I also noted what looked like ich on one goldfish. I performed a water change, treated with Prime, added aquarium salt (half the recommended dose) and my usual propper PH tablets.

The next day, the ich spots were almost invisible, and now I cant see them...I assume the salt took care of the issue. Now on to the worms.


This morning, I noticed worms crawling on the underside of the aquraium lid. They have a dark / black colored head and tail, both are pointy, segmented body (very hard to see without getting real close with my eye) that is a lighter color. The do not seem to be flat in any spot, they seem entirely round, very symetrical in shape (exept the tapered head and tail) and from a distance just look like small black / reddish worms.

Does anyone know what type of worm this could be?


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

ingsoc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I noticed this morning several worms crawling around on the lid of the aquarium, and I can not, despite several hours of seaching, seem to be able to identify these creatures. First, some basics;
> 
> ...


It is hard to say what the worm is but your description fits a number of free living segmented worms. They live in trash and extra uneaten food and waste from the fish. 3 Goldfish need about 30 gallons each and to have all their water changed weekly. They are pond fish.

Trim your feeding habits. Change more water more often. One gold fish in a 30 gallon tank really is asking for trouble.

Flush their toilet more often.

Remember they are swimming in their own waste.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

agreed, likely harmless in themselves but often a sign of overfeeding or other water quality problems.~

Also check the water temperatures and tank size your fish need, that may be the cause of some of your problems.


----------

